# Explorer error at start up



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

Running 800m amd win98SE, 256mb ram
No new software, no new hardware, nothing new period

At startup windows hangs with white error box "Explorer" An error has occurred in your program, to keep working anyway.."

This allows a close or ignore choice. Either one takes me to a bsod Fatal Exp at 017F:BFF9DFFF
Also have gotten GDI.EXE 0001:0000060e

I have a restore program (configsafe) which I've used in safe mode to restore a previously working system snapshot. This may work once, but at boot up or next start up, the explorer error reappears.

I've tried bootlog, etc. stumped. I tried conrol alt del and found these programs: EXP, POInt32, Systeray, Vi_grm, Hideserv

Help. Pleaseo.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Go to start, run and type in

msconfig

Click run

Click on the startup tab and remove the check from EXE, (is it EXE or EXPLORER) if explorer leave the check in it but I don't thnk it will be in msconfig if it is Explorer. and try again. While in msconfig remove the checks from all programs that are not needed at startup.

Here is a link that will tell you what most of the programs are that you will find in msconfig and if you need there there.

http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_full.htm

Also run the following checks also.

Ad-Ware Checks and removes spyware
http://www.spychecker.com/download.html

SWAT a free trojan program and free updates for life.
http://lockdowncorp.com/bots/downloadswatit.html

PC Cillion is an online free virus checker
http://housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/start_corp.asp


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

I have done the msconfig but just to be sure I checked again. No explorer is not there.

Nothing is in the start up file but the bare basics, and northing was changed beforet his problem surfaced.

More ideas?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Sometimes the gdi.exe with explorer can be due to a damaged system font. Do you know if the configsafe restore, restored all system files including the Fonts folder?

Does the error occur in a Safe Mode boot?

You might want to test the ram, as well...

http://www.simmtester.com/PAGE/products/doc/docinfo.asp

The best test is to swap out modules if you can, but you can also use DocMemory by downloading it to a convenient folder, putting a clean, formatted floppy in and running the setup program to copy its files to the floppy. Then reboot with the floppy and have it run a few "burnin" loops before pressing 'esc'.

Also let us see exactly what is in startups. Run *msinfo32* and click on Software Environment and Startup Programs. Then click Edit>Select All>Edit>copy and paste the copied text to a reply.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

No, the error does not come up in Safe mode. I was able to access control panel functions, configsafe, etc.

Here's what came up in msinfo32
load	Win.ini	C:\VANTA\vi_grm.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
POINTER	Registry (Machine Run)	point32.exe
sp	Registry (Machine Run)	regedit -s C:\WINDOWS\sp.dll
NAV DefAlert	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEFALERT.EXE
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
Hidserv	Registry (Machine Service)	Hidserv.exe run
ScriptBlocking	Registry (Machine Service)	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg


Before I start looking for memory problems, is there anything in this info (above) that could be at fault? I even swapped my intellimouse optical for a new identical mouse (usb).


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

This is a search page hijacker:

sp Registry (Machine Run) regedit -s C:\WINDOWS\sp.dll

It may not be indicated in your error (probably not, I suspect), but we should get rid of it.

Quick way: run msconfig and uncheck it.

Registry Edit: run *regedit* and navigate to

Hkey Local Machine
Software
Microsoft
Windows
CurrentVersion
RUN

(or Run-, if it is unchecked in msconfig)

>>> Right Click on and Delete the entry from the Right Hand pane.

>>> after rebooting you can delete sp.dll from the Windows directory.
=========
I would also give this a try to test for a video driver issue: run msconfig and click on the "Advanced" tab; select the standard 640x VGA mode there and reboot. You will look like you are in Safe Mode, but will not be. Uncheck the msconfig entry to return to normal resolution

==========
Considering that sp.dll is there, you may also want to install and run one or both of the following programs. Often stuff is present that does not show in startups:

Installing and Running Ad-Aware
http://www.lavasoft.nu/

1. Download to a convenient folder the installation file:

http://www.wyvernworks.com/Lavasoft/aaw.exe

2. Download the Refupdate installation file:

http://www.jamcomputerservices.com/lavasoft/refupdate.exe

3. Run the Ad-Aware setup file (aaw.exe) to install Ad-aware and reboot.

4. Run the refupdate.exe installation file. Go to Start Menu>Programs and find the Lavasoft Refupdate entry and run it. It will want a connection to the internet to check and update the current signature file. When that is complete. Run Ad-aware itself.

5. Configure Ad-aware to scan all drives on which you have installed programs, memory and registry. When the scan is complete, check all entries it finds (do not select "Exclude" unless you specifically want something to be ignored!), click "Backup", to name and backup the items to be removed, and then continue to remove the selected items. Reboot afterwards.

====================

Installing and running Spybot:

http://beam.to/spybotsd

1 -- create a new, 'host' folder in a convenient location (not on the desktop)

2 -- download the spybot program to it and run the setup file.

3 -- go to the Start Menu, find the program and run it. Click the "online" tab and "Search for Updates", then make your selection and click "Download Updates". You will not need to update the "main" program and can probably ignore the language and PGP (Pretty Good Privacy) updates.

4 -- run the scan (click "check all"). You will see some boxes checked and others not. Remove the pre-selected items. The others are mainly "cleanup" options (you can disable this feature by clicking Settings > FileSets, and unchecking "Usage Tracking". "System Internals" should be unchecked as well unless you are confident you know what it deals with).

5 -- it is a good practice to reboot afterwards, even if not prompted.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

I followed the instructions to get rid of the spyware, both by unchecking the item in the start up folder and then by navigating to and deleting the registry entry. I also deleted the dll.

But when I restarted: the desktop was brought up with my icons mostly as window defaults. The cursor just whirls (working), and there is no control of it. I couldn't bring up conaltdel, I couldn't close down, nothing. zip

I am running a viewsonice flat panel lcd monitor running at 1280x1024, 60 hz. and the settings appear correct on the monitor display.

I am lost at this point: every time I reboot there will be this freeze up, then I'll have to do a h ard shut down, safe boot, blah.

What else can I check?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

So there is no option to load a standard VGA display for a test? I'm not really familiar what changes from the norm might be involved with flat panel displays.

Anyway the default icons may be due to a corrupt shelliconcache. There are two ways to correct that: reboot in safe mode, then back to normal. Or find the hidden ShellIconCache in c:\windows and delete it. You need to have "show all files ticked" in Folder Options > View. Windows rebuilds it on reboot.

Let's try this as a test: run *msconfig* again and click on Advanced. Put a check in "force compatibility mode" and reboot. This is just a troubleshooting option. If no errors on reboot, there is a conflict involving 32bit "protected mode" drivers. These are drivers mostly associated with the Hard Drive controllers (IDE) and CD-burning Vxds. But could involve other hardware as well. The system will be slow in this "real" mode configuration.

If no progress, try the ram tests, although typically ram problems are not resolved in Safe Mode. Safe Mode does not load 32 bit "protected mode" drivers, the startup group, win.ini, most of system.ini, autoexec.bat or config.sys.

You also have another troubleshooting option: use of step-by-step confirmation. This is accessed through the boot menu, like Safe Mode.

Another thing we can try here is to restore a previous registry. If the problem just started in the last few days, it should not be too late -- although doing so will replace the deleted registry entry and produce an error message, that can be easily fixed.

To restore a previous registry, boot to the Startup Menu and select the "command prompt option. At the c:\> prompt enter

scanreg /restore

use your arrow keys to select a started registry which predates the problem. If the last, or 5th is the only one which predates it, cancel out and I will give you special instructions for using that, otherwise it will fail and be lost.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

I'm desperate, rog

I tried almost every trick; onboot up I get either:
1. the registry error about the sp.dll
2. registry error and then a freeze
3. icons all come up but the explorer error comes up and
then it freezes up after several errors, bsods
4. restored earlier snapshot worked yesterday, not today
5. in safe mode I found that ie is missing 2 files:
rsapi32.dll andd wsock32n.dll
6. system file checker finds no probs
7. repair IE not helping
8. finally tried "Forced compat. mode" and the desktop comes up with the registry error, but it worked to get me on lin

help help help


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Interesting that compatibility mode resolves some errors.

First, just the minor problem, you can get rid of the sp.dll error by doing the registry edit again -- evidently you did a restore.

I don't know why you get the missing file messages only in Safe Mode, but you can try using SFC to restore them to c:\windows\system...

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q142806&

If you can boot up in Normal mode, does the Device Manager show any problem devices, particularly Disk Controllers? What peripherals do you have on the system?

Problems seem to be fixed with a restore, but return overnight... it sounds like it could be a registry problem there, sometimes bad ram will cause that. Try restarting in MS-DOS mode (or boot to a command prompt) and enter:

scanreg /fix

This might repair problems that are causing the registry not to save or reload correctly.

Have you tried the memory tester yet?

Also, I think you should run a thorough scandisk from DOS if you haven't already done so. Do this after testing the memory, as it is not something you want to try if there is bad ram on the system.

Just boot to a command prompt and enter: scandisk /surface /all


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

Rollin rog: I misstated the missing files thing in safe: It was the only way I could get to msconfig . Then I used system info and found the 2 missing files. But searched tsg and found they are not needed. 

I got rid of the sp.dll by using my regcleaner:in the start up file.

No conflicts except the sound which I've had "uninstalled" since 2000. Don't ask

The only addons are: viewsonic monitor, epson 740 printer.
Also have ibm keyboard and micro intellimouse opt. These are
the same old, same old. No changes. 

However, there were problems with the via 4 in 1 drivers at one point;but I think I have the right ones now. I looked again and found that the ones they suggest for win98se are anything below 4.34;mine are lower 4.32. 

SO it's not the registry;nor system files. I don't know about the IDE controller, but ... what else is there? My memory is checked at step by step start up, and is okay (or so it says)

RIght now I'm afraid to shut down for fear it won't reboot... the problem overnight was not a change, but that the fix I used yesterday didn't work today. We senior citz do have memory problems but I wrote it down. I thought...


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Can you run *msinfo32* and click on Hardware Resources and IRQs and then click Edit>Select All>Edit>Copy and paste the IRQs to a reply?

Have you tried running a thorough scandisk from DOS? You would have to restart to a command prompt and enter: scandisk /surface /all

Or you could try it in Windows, but if the system is unstable it might not be wise to have it try to fix errors.

You might also try reinstalling the Intellimouse software since you indicated one symptom was a spinning cursor. Perhaps, too there is a hardware problem with it.

I would also still be testing the Video drivers, we need to rule out things that are changed through Safe Mode. If you can't try a standard VGA mode using Msconfig, see if you have the option to lower hardware acceleration to None: right click on the Desktop, and select Properties > Peformance > Graphics. There should be a hardware slider there. A reboot may be required.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

Here's the irq report from msinfo32

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Communications Port (COM2)
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	Lucent Win Modem
5	VIA Tech PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
5	VIA Tech PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
5	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	EPSON Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
10	Win95-98 Promise Ultra100 (tm) IDE Controller (PDC20265)
10	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
11	NVIDIA Vanta (English)
11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
12	(free)
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller


The intellimouse is okay: the whirling is just a spinning top (the working icon for the cursor I use;it also uses an alarm clock).

I'll try the video driver testing as you mention:


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The IRQs look fine; I don't see one for the mouse, so I take it yours is USB connected?

In msinfo32 does it indicate any "problem" devices under components?

I see you have a Promise Controller there. Can you find it in the Device Manager and see if there are any problems with it? It might by under "Other Devices" or under SCSI Controllers.

There is an update available for its drivers.

If you don't have a Compaq, it might be better to get the update from the Promise site.

http://support.gateway.com/support/techdocs/software/windows/151307410.shtml


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

rog: I left a post that didn't come up. But I tried the graphics accel test at none. Rebooted okay.. Then I tried it at the second level and came up ok

Do I dare move it back to the 3/4 position? 

The conflict is only the sound card.
The promise controller version is Win95-98 Promise Ulta (tm) IDE
controller PDC20265 dated 8/25/2000
The driver file allows me to update via windows update. Would that work?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

As to the Promise Controller, all I can tell you is it *should* be ok. I beleive there is a Windows Update for it.

BUT, now if I understand you corrrectly, it might not be necessary to go there. If you are not using msconfig > compatibility mode, but are having no problems booting with Video hardware acceleration disabled -- then we may have isolated the source of the problem to your video driver installation.

Yes you can try stepping up a notch at a time, "most" may even work as an acceptable workaround without too much of a performance hit.

But eventually you are going to have to remove and reinstall those video drivers. Like a toothache, it is telling you something is not right if you can't use full acceleration.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

thanks rog.
I have moved it up to 50% level and it still works.

I have however created a new problem: I have the via 4 in 1 zip file in storage, and I was thinking yesterday I could try reinstalling to see if it might repair a bad file or replace a missing one. 
It all went ok until I rebooted and the wizard asked if I wanted to "install" PCI bridge, look for drivers, etc.
I chickened out.
I don't like fixing something when it might make a bigger problem

But...now that I boot up okay, each time I do it the wizard has to be cancelled. I can live with that...but is there a simple way to stop the process? I checked in "Find" and there were a lot of temp files for via--but not a one with a recent date.

The video drivers: we switched from a views flat panel 15" 1024x768 to a 17.4" 1280 x 1024 last year. I was unable to get the "new" viewsonic drivers to install. View. support said it didn't matter and that the old ones were perfectly okay.

The drivers in the system info look like this: 
Any suggestions? I don't know if the info for the NVIDIA VANTA
graphics is needed


Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\MONITOR\VSCDD00\PCI_VEN_10DE&DEV_002C&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_15_000800
Alloc resources: None
Forced resources: None
Boot resources: None
Filtered resources: None
Basic resources: None
Driver: Monitor\0002
Driver Date: 4-23-1999
_______________________
and this is the "history" (note the error for my "start" date is 2030. System clock has been fixed since...

NVIDIA Vanta (English)
Last Change Mon Sep 30 13:54:46 2030 
Driver: vga.drv 4/23/1999 10:22 AM Size: 52080 

Wed Jan 03 15:16:33 2001 to Mon Sep 30 13:54:46 2030 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0

Sat Dec 09 18:58:44 2000 to Wed Jan 03 15:16:33 2001 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
Driver: nvqtwk.dll 2/8/2000 4:57 PM Size: 106496 
Driver: nvcpl.dll 2/8/2000 4:57 PM Size: 856064 
Driver: nvcpl.hlp
Driver: vgartd.vxd 2/8/2000 4:57 PM Size: 25584 
Driver: nvopengl.dll 2/8/2000 4:57 PM Size: 1305088 
Driver: nvmini2.vxd 2/8/2000 4:57 PM Size: 175811 
Driver: nvmini.vxd 2/8/2000 4:57 PM Size: 184994 
Driver: nvdd32.dll 2/8/2000 4:57 PM Size: 547328 
Driver: nvarch32.dll 2/8/2000 4:57 PM Size: 6144 
Driver: nvarch16.dll 2/8/2000 4:57 PM Size: 18944 
Driver: nvcore.vxd 2/8/2000 4:57 PM Size: 344701 
Driver: nvinst32.dll 2/8/2000 4:57 PM Size: 69632 
Driver: nvmode.dll 2/8/2000 4:57 PM Size: 37152 
Driver: nvdisp.drv 2/8/2000 4:57 PM Size: 66784 
Driver: nvamlw1.inf

Original Configuration Mon Sep 30 13:54:46 2030 to Sat Dec 09 18:58:44 2000 
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
IRQ: 11 Mask: xFFFF
IO Range: Base=x03B0 End=x03BB Min=x03B0 Max=x03BB Alias=x04, Decode=x03
Base=x03C0 End=x03DF Min=x03C0 Max=x03DF Alias=x04, Decode=x03
Memory Address Range: Base= x000A0000 End= x000AFFFF Min= x000A0000 Max= x000AFFFF 
Base= x000B0000 End= x000BFFFF Min= x000B0000 Max= x000BFFFF 
Base= xE0000000 End= xE0FFFFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
Base= xE2000000 End= xE3FFFFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 
Base= x000C0000 End= x000CFFFF Min= x000C0000 Max= x000CFFFF 
Base= xE1000000 End= xE100FFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF 

Plug and Play Monitor
Original Configuration Thu May 09 18:15:55 2002 to Date 
Alloc resources: None


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

For the Via wizard thing, let's run *msinfo32* and click Software Environment > Startup Programs. Then click Edit>Select All>Edit>copy and paste that to a reply. If it isn't there we'll have to look using another program.

It's the Nvidia drivers that we are concerned with here. The monitor drivers are probably fine.

Try this: run *dxdiag* and click on the Video tab. Note the Adapter info listed on the left and the Driver version info listed on the right. Let me know what that says. While you're there you might as well run the tests, although we probably won't see the problem.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

here's the msinfo in startup
load	Win.ini	C:\VANTA\vi_grm.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
POINTER	Registry (Machine Run)	point32.exe
NAV DefAlert	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEFALERT.EXE
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
Hidserv	Registry (Machine Service)	Hidserv.exe run
ScriptBlocking	Registry (Machine Service)	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
__________
Drivers:
Main driver: nvdisp.drv
Version 4.12.01.0377
certified no
Mini VDD: nvmini.vxd
VDD: *vdd

Device: NVIDIA Vanta, Manufac. Nvidia CHip Type: blank
DAC type: blank
Apporx total memory 15.5MB
Current display mode 1280x1024 (32git) 60hz
Monitor VG175
______________
I will run tests too.

Btw, rog, I am grateful for the assistance. Don't know where I'd go without tsg


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

okay, rog, the tests were successful.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well, unfortunately I don't see any startup for the Via Wizard there; we can try another Startup log, but I'm not really optimistic about seeing it there either. To run that you would have to get the StartLog.com application from Reticulated Toys and copy/paste the contents of the StartUp.log which it creates. The stubpaths.txt file can be ignored.

http://home.earthlink.net/~rmbox/Reticulated/Toys.html

Personally, I would just go ahead and run the Wizard; the installs I've seen others do seem to have gone without complaint, and who knows, the AGP driver may be just what you need.

Funny I can't find those Vanta drivers on Nvidia's site, but they are available here:

http://www.sparkle.com.tw/download/driver_nvidia.htm#5200

I'm really not sure which version to direct you to, but I think I'd try 16.30. Doing a little Google groups research, they seem to have gotten the best reports from those who have used them.

Be sure to disable NAV, if and when you install them. In fact it is probably best done from Safe Mode.

You're certainly welcome for the efforts; I usually learn a little when delving into these issues too; one never knows enough.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

rog, the via drivers are already installed;I'd just be reinstalling over them, which seems like a bad idea. Originally I thought I might do just that...

I downloaded the 1630 file. but I am confused. The file and driver numbers on my nvida vanta in no way correlate to those. Moreover, I used to be able to access the advanced screens on my nvidia by clicking properties, advanced. Now I can't get them to come up.

What've I done? Also I seem to have run into info that version 23.11 is what some folks were recommending

http://groups.google.com/groups?q=g...8&[email protected]&rnum=1

I am completely lost. My user manual is unfortunately for 3 different models. The invoice from my computer (not a name brand;put together for me) shows "TNT 2 16 meg AGP power Color"


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

rog, I have been thinking about the disparity between the driver file #s you referenced (sparkle) and the ones I found on the net (nvidia, groups) and the one on my computer. They are too dissimilar.

Our computer was built to order (aug 2000). The Nvidia Vanta lists file version 4.12.01.0377 (dated 3/17/00) and the display adapters shows hardware version 021.

The sparkle page has RIVA TNT2 VANTA VANTA LT RIVA TNT 
and my user manual lists these all as well. I am not sure which pieces of alphabet soup applies to our system specifically and there is some difference in the sparkle downloads.
...and then back to the number differences. The listed numbers
on our computer should have some similarity (if not all, some in the beginning, middle or end) to numbers used for id on sparkle.
But if they do, I sure don't see it.
Am I headed down the wrong road here?

I did get rid of the via wizard by just following it. And it seems ok.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

rog, I did a search on the video card driver problem and found this one:
Drivers padutch All Other Software 28 198 12-09-2001 05:29 PM
by padutch 

but the answer is that my version is 0377. egad
And padutch has never solved the problem either.
Maybe I should just sit back and cross my toes.

My only remaining quandary is the now-unfindable screen that gives access to all the nvidia advances settings. It is ...gone.
What could I have done?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

According to the Dxdiag Device adapter info, the Vanta drivers should be compatible with that chipset; the fact that the driver versions are different should not be an issue.

It's not clear from your post whether you actually installed them, did you?

Anyway if you are satisfied with the current situation and performance, you don't need to muck further.

The missing advanced settings screen (if it was a Systray icon) may be due to some entry unchecked in msconfig > startups, or it may not be displayed when lower hardware acceleration modes are used. Is there a Control Panel applet as well?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi rog, no I didn't install any new drivers. I downloaded the ones you mentioned and some on the page with riva 128 drivers which pointed at my system as well. In fact it's the only place I found
drivers with "Vanta"

COntrol panel applet? What am I looking for?\

Yes, I wondered if the missing screens for Vanta was due to the changed acceleration.

But here's a wrinkle: I have noticed that the 8/28 norton antivirus update has been a culprit here. I was trying to install it when this happened (before or after? I can't remember) But the other night after we turned the accel. down, I tried to install.
BSOD. 

I am wondering if the norton update set off this chain of events?
I have not tried to do it again.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Is there an Nvidia icon in the Control Panel? I could be wrong, but it's my understanding that they usually put one there.

Hard to say about Norton, but it always helps to write down the blue screen, some times they actually are informative.

If you have the setup files on the hard drive, or can copy them there, you might try the install from Safe Mode.

I know that I lose the ATI icon I have in Systray if I lower the acceleration to None, but as I recall it's there for anything else.

I do notice that you have a *vanta* file loading through Win.ini

load Win.ini C:\VANTA\vi_grm.exe 

This is what I read about it:

Monitor drivers for Trio2x/3x based video cards - displays control panel for quick access to display settings. Not required 

S3 Trio is a different card; my only guess is that Vanta uses the same file. You might want to try Unchecking that to test what actually is lost or gained with it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2002)

rog, I think I have finally got somewhere with this.

First, yes there is (and always was) a nvidia icon in the task tray.
It leads to a very nice control panel. But the properties dialog
was what baffled me: used to take me to all those nvidia extra adjustments.

I moved the accel. bar up to 75%. Rebooted, held breath. It came up fine. I tried the nvida properties and yes the additional dialog boxes returned.

Hmmm. I opened the norton protect. (I don't keep it on for boot up or when I'm working offline). So far so good.

So--net changes:
got rid of a spy ware program in my start up file (thanks for that one)
will not attempt to use the norton live update 8/28 virus definitions again

Don't have a clue about the win.ini files;I've looked but don't touch. Way beyond my experience.

However, I do now have copies of the nvida files and version info.
Includes the bios version 2.05.13.

At the moment I am going to proceed with caution. If there's more trouble, I'll go back to the driver issue.

The Vanta drivers may well be compatible with my via kt133 chipset. However, I also know that this chipset is buggy bugged.
(Someone even referred to it as the "Via [shudder] kt-133 chipset.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Okeedoke; I'm a pretty cautious person myself, but having had all you folks for guinea pigs,  I've gotten a little braver over the years.

Anyway, we'll be here to consult if you feel like living dangerously or any further problems result


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

I've had the same problems on and off for awhile, but I went to the Norton av page and asked about the problem.
The answer I got today is interesting, if not entirely helpful:

http://service1.symantec.com/Support/sharedtech.nsf/docid/2000051914112013?Open&src=w

I might try this, but when they say empty the Temp files, can you tell me which temp files? The ones with the cookies? Or the files with various prefixes like "ACR" and so forth with the .temp suffix?

On occasion when I've deleted files (no subfiles), but not beyond 4 days old, something gets deleted which messes me up elsewhere.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well, here's the full drill, (minus the cookies folder) you can do as little or as much of it as you want. They seem to be only refering to the windows temp folder though. If you were to include cookies you would have to reenter passwords on all sites that collect them. I'm sure that is not the problem the desktop errors you are getting.

Try this drill for doing a DOS level cleanup of your cache. It's more thorough than Windows.

Click Start>Shutdown>Restart in MS-DOS mode.

At the c:\windows\> prompt enter each bold line:

*smartdrv
deltree tempor~1
deltree temp
deltree history
deltree locals~1\tempor~1
exit*

(you may get an error message on this last one (locals~1), just skip to "exit" if you do, it just means you don't have that directory)

Enter smartdrv first or the process wll take a very long time. For each deltree, confirm by entering 'y' if the target directory is correct.

PS, didn't I have you do this once before? I'm wondering that if NAV had just updated and you hadn't yet rebooted to the desktop, deleting the temp folder may have caused it to lose the temp files it needed to copy, and just continued to look for them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

hey rog, yeah you did have me do the dos cache cleanup.

But I tried to reinstall the update for 8/28 after each measure to solve the problem had been completed.

Every time, same story (with 2 or 3 different scenarios). The desktop comes up all jumbled, some icons are there, some corrupted, but the "working" icon never stops. Any attempt to do anything (conaltdel) doesn't work. In effect, it's frozen.

But mostly what happened was that the explorer error appears after the desktop, and neither ignore nor close does anything besides lead to a series of bsods, etc.

Since nortonav doesn't know why this is happening, it sure doesn't give me confidence I can figure it out....

Right now, it's stable. When it happens next, who knows? But since I quit trying to update norton av, so far so good.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

That's a shame, but since you've narrowed the problem to Norton, I guess you've been presented with the suggestion of completely uninstalling and reinstalling it -- have you tried that?

Of course you can live with the workaround. Being rather conservative in my surfing and downloading habits and never having been touched by anything in 3yrs has made me rather complacent -- I probably have an older set of virus definitions running than you have, not to mention a program that isn't even supported anymore.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

actually I agree with you about the avirus ... we don't ever open email attachments (unless it is prearranged with a known contact) and I have tons of subject mail filters (you know: weight;free;offer;sex;XXX;etc) but even so each day there are
a few new spams that get through.

I never open them. Once in a while, when I cautiously opened something that looked like it might be an order inquiry (rare books and first editions), AV jumped in, stopped me flat gave me options to fix, quarantine, etc. I always choose delete.

I thought about uninstall-reinstall but norton can be such a pain.
Symantec advises (big surprise) that I buy the 2002 version.
I don't think so. The only important thing is the update. I might try again some time, but I'm reluctant.

Thanks again.


----------

